# JoRoFoto - Models Thread *warning NSFW*



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm making this thread to post random shots on the models I've shot with over the past year. If you want to see more of my work please feel free to click the links in my sig.. 

Enjoy everyone..  and be sure to lemme know what you think.. 

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




21
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




22
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




24
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

26
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




27
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




28
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




29
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




31
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




32


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

33
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




34
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




35
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




36
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




37
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




39
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




40
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




41
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




42
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




43
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




44


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

45
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




46
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




47
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




48
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




49
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




51
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




52
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




53
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




54


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

55
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




56
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




57
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




58
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




59
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




60
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




62
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




63
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




64
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




65


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

66
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




67
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




68
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




69
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




70
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




71


----------



## Arch (Feb 15, 2007)

JoRoFoto_Photog said:


> Enjoy everyone..  and be sure to lemme know what you think..



To be honest its not possible to let you know what i think because there are waayyy too many pics in this thread. Please try and cut down the amount of images you post in future if you want anyone to give any kind of comment on them.
I'v also added a 'not safe for work' warning in the title, as some of these are quite raunchy.

you have some nice shots here... but alot of them have focus issues.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 15, 2007)

Heya JoRo, you cannot seriously expect anyone to say in particular how or even which photo out of 71 shock: )!!! they like best. To post 71 photos in the initial post is just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many. Sorry to be so honest, but I will not even go look at all 71 individually...


----------



## shingfan (Feb 15, 2007)

not sure if it is my monitor....but many of them seem underexposed .....maybe a bit of fill flash or exposure compensation will make them look brighter?....and a few of them used shutter speed that was too slow and i saw motion blur.....and a few of them seem to have a bit of yellow/brown/orange color cast.......hard to list them out from a long list of 71......lol


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome.

Wow, that is a lot of images.  The first few have some focus/blurriness issues but there are a lot of really great ones in there as well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 15, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> To post 71 photos ... is just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many.



Hello, and welcome.

Yeah...  I have a hard time with just 7 images in one post, but I'm a bit obsessive.  If there's one or two on which you'd like specific feedback, re-post in new thread.

Pete


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> To be honest its not possible to let you know what i think because there are waayyy too many pics in this thread. Please try and cut down the amount of images you post in future if you want anyone to give any kind of comment on them.
> I'v also added a 'not safe for work' warning in the title, as some of these are quite raunchy.
> 
> you have some nice shots here... but alot of them have focus issues.


well I did say that this was going to be an ongoing thread where I post pics as I do the shoots so I didn't expect every to comment on allll of them.. just ones that they thought needed the most help or they felt stood out the most. 

Yea, noticed that after the fact about the WW warning but couldn't edit the title, so sorry bout that..


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Heya JoRo, you cannot seriously expect anyone to say in particular how or even which photo out of 71 shock: )!!! they like best. To post 71 photos in the initial post is just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many. Sorry to be so honest, but I will not even go look at all 71 individually...


Yeaa, like I posted earlier.. I intended for this thread to be an ongoing thing.. that will be updated after every shoot I have.. soo the number of pics is going to increase with time.. I figured this was a better idea than making separate threads every single time which is what I used to do earlier..


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

shingfan said:


> not sure if it is my monitor....but many of them seem underexposed .....maybe a bit of fill flash or exposure compensation will make them look brighter?....and a few of them used shutter speed that was too slow and i saw motion blur.....and a few of them seem to have a bit of yellow/brown/orange color cast.......hard to list them out from a long list of 71......lol


yeaaa I've started to notice from others that my screen shows all my work a bit brighter than other peoples.. if anyone knows a program to calibrate a laptop screen I'd love it.. because my blacks look dark grey and so on.. soo on other peoples screen they look too dark.. 

the ones on motion blur were either model movement or done in PP in photoshop for a certain effect.. yet as of late I have been starting to work on getting sharper images..


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Wow, that is a lot of images. The first few have some focus/blurriness issues but there are a lot of really great ones in there as well.


Thanks Mike, yea guess from everyones opinion making on ongoing thread was quite against the norm on here.. lol 

And yeaa I had a bit of trouble in the beginning of model ports with soft and blurry images.. but have been getting a lil bit better with time..


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

archangel said raunchy  . . .  .haha.


and number 29 . . . looks like an attempt at philip warners work!  if not check out www.lithiumpicnic.com i'm sure you would enjoy it.  that link is NSFW!!!!!

p warner is a fellow houston photog who i see around pretty often


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

and i'm with everyone else . . . i tried hard to find somthing to say about them, but there were just too many!

----and yeah, creating ongoing gallery type threads is definatly breaking a folkway here!


----------



## notelliot (Feb 15, 2007)

you should invest in some better lighting. 
you've got a lot of harsh shadows and uneven lighting in the photos (well, the dozen i looked at). 
move your subjects further from your background..

gah, i don't even know where to start. try posting 2 or 3 at a time, with a link to the other 75.


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

notelliot said:


> you should invest in some better lighting.
> you've got a lot of harsh shadows and uneven lighting in the photos (well, the dozen i looked at).
> move your subjects further from your background..
> 
> gah, i don't even know where to start. try posting 2 or 3 at a time, with a link to the other 75.


yes I agree.. I usually just shoot with a SB600 looking into a softbox or alienbees at the moment.. 

as for moving the subjects further from the background, thats about the furthest I can have them without showing the end of the backdrop and the floor, seeing as how I shoot in the small confines of my apt..


----------



## droyz2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Even though there may be little things that could be fixed here and there, over all I think that there are some really nice photos.  So to that I say good job and keep shooting.


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> archangel said raunchy . . . .haha.
> 
> 
> and number 29 . . . looks like an attempt at philip warners work! if not check out www.lithiumpicnic.com i'm sure you would enjoy it. that link is NSFW!!!!!
> ...


thanks man, I'll be sure to check out his work..


----------



## JoRoFoto_Photog (Feb 15, 2007)

droyz2000 said:


> Even though there may be little things that could be fixed here and there, over all I think that there are some really nice photos. So to that I say good job and keep shooting.


Thanks man.. always trying to improve my work.. cuz I always say no matter how good you are, there's still things and tricks to be learned..


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am still waiting for the raunchy.  



hot models BTW.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I like number 8 myself. Nice photo. After I hit about 20 or so i just kept scrolling to see how many were posted. Wowzers, 71. Might be more effective to put them on an image hosting site and link to that every time you update it. There's definitely some nice photos here but like I said, number 8 for me. I just like it for some reason.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 15, 2007)

Some are really interesting and good at all.
But there are also photos with a failed focus our exposure.
Cheerio Sebastian


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 16, 2007)

hmm, if this was a growing thread, where you would add say 15 images a day, then you could expect to get specific coments to each image... now it looks more like a website ... an unorganised one. you should sort them into categories.

some are goof, all are workplace safe for my feeling, and especially among the first lot many have a problem with focus.

some nice girls out there


----------



## Sk8man (Feb 16, 2007)

very nice shooting sessions you got.
my fav is No.50
very pleasant photo. (her right hand looks bad though...)

also, 51 is great!


----------



## emogirl (Feb 19, 2007)

25 rocks....also love 55, 56....but man, way too many images to sift thru....


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 19, 2007)

Some great shots!!!!!

Select the ones you like to post

Must admit though, a lot of great shots

Cheers

Steve


----------

